
Ask HN: How to invest 50k? - ramadis
I have 50k in savings I&#x27;m willing to invest in the best option (the one with the best ROI-security ratio). I have no previous experience in investing nor in finance.<p>Anyone with experience who can help me?
======
c0l0nelpanic
Buy 10K in US Gov I-Bonds before the end of the month. Buy another 10K January
1. Take the rest to vegas, or the stock market... whichever you prefer.

